
Build Your Testing Framework. Part 5: all tests should run and exit code - waterlink
http://www.tddfellow.com/blog/2016/11/13/build-your-own-testing-framework-part-5/
======
waterlink
Did you notice, that out testing framework quits on the first failure? It
probably should run all tests, collect all failures and present them nicely.
This is what we are going to accomplish today.

Feedback and shares are super welcome. Also, tell me if you would like to see
a screencast of me implementing that :) (even in different language)

